# Company offering Ipad Mini to new hires



## toyskater86 (Feb 8, 2014)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/hea/4324102570.html



How bad do the working  conditions have to be for a company to implement free ipads to new hires as a source to make the job post more appealing?

just thought i should share.


Best


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2014)

A quick search of "Elite Ambulance" here will answer your question.
h34r:


----------



## OpsMgr1 (Feb 8, 2014)

If you look at the want ads for EMT's you will find that every company is desperately looking for EMT's. As a manager at our company, I am offering cash bonuses for EMT's. Money gets taxed and ipads are one of the hottest items, so this is really not a bad idea.

Also, I believe everything that everyone says about every company on here.


----------



## toyskater86 (Feb 8, 2014)

If your company has a good reputation within the industry and you have a proactive management staff that goes out and visits EMT schools and does presentations you won't need to "buy" your EMTs. The best way to get your field staff is by word of mouth. If you treat your employees well, they will do the leg work for you without you having to spend extra money on leering them in.

The only way I would see a "sign on bonus" make sense is if a company was taking over a huge hospital/911 contract and they had a small amount of time to have units up and running. Other  than that, there is no need.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 8, 2014)

How about parterning with dialysis facilities and offering free dialysis appointments for new hire's family members?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 8, 2014)

Many agencies are offering large sign in bonus sums to new employees. Acadian offers $10,000 to new paramedic employees in Texas. https://ambulance.acadian.jobs

I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## toyskater86 (Feb 8, 2014)

Acadian>elite.... Apples and oranges.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 8, 2014)

No, it's a agency trying to encourage applicants to come work there. Has nothing to do with apples or oranges.


----------



## toyskater86 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's just your opinion, as is mine prior. Opinions are like :censored: , everyone has them.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 8, 2014)

OpsMgr1 said:


> If you look at the want ads for EMT's you will find that every company is desperately looking for EMT's. As a manager at our company, I am offering cash bonuses for EMT's. Money gets taxed and ipads are one of the hottest items, so this is really not a bad idea.


really? I heard Cali is overly saturated with EMTs with everyone looking for a job.

How can you be in cali and have to offer cash bouses to get people in the door?


----------



## OpsMgr1 (Feb 8, 2014)

DrParasite said:


> really? I heard Cali is overly saturated with EMTs with everyone looking for a job.
> 
> How can you be in cali and have to offer cash bouses to get people in the door?



I believe it is because school has started and most have gone to part-time leaving a lot of open shifts. Another LA company has been offering an extra 4 hours of pay for each shift.

We partner with an EMT school and try to recruit from there but many are medical students taking the course in order to get their patient contacts. A lot of the pre-med students are unable to pass our lift test.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 8, 2014)

DrParasite said:


> really? I heard Cali is overly saturated with EMTs with everyone looking for a job.
> 
> How can you be in cali and have to offer cash bouses to get people in the door?



It is. But hopefully people are getting wiser and not falling for the 'glory' these ambulance companies promise and they actually realize they are simply a glorified taxi. There are a lot of other jobs for EMTs other than a shady ambulance company.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 8, 2014)

terrible one said:


> It is. But hopefully people are getting wiser and not falling for the 'glory' these ambulance companies promise and they actually realize they are simply a glorified taxi. There are a lot of other jobs for EMTs other than a shady ambulance company.



^truth^


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 8, 2014)

DrParasite said:


> really? I heard Cali is overly saturated with EMTs with everyone looking for a job.
> 
> How can you be in cali and have to offer cash bouses to get people in the door?



Generally most ambulance companies in CA are not hurting for EMTs. Most have waitlists for EMTs and sometimes Medics. 

If a company in SoCal is offering sign on bonuses for EMTs something is majorly wrong.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 9, 2014)

toyskater86 said:


> That's just your opinion, as is mine prior. Opinions are like :censored: , everyone has them.


I see your saying that opinions are like butt holes, everyone has one, what I hear is someone whining about someone disagreeing with them instead of actually discussing the point.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2014)

...and I'm sure it a retention tool. "Come work for us and stay for 12 months, we'll give you an iPad." That's the way MOST sign ons work. Otherwise, people would take the job, take the cash (or iPad) and jump ship.


----------



## emtnoah (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow! This is an interesting concept! My question is why not give them to the seasoned veterans?


----------



## CURMUDGEON (Feb 25, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> ^truth^



Absolutely the truth. Stay away.


----------

